# Who uses Shutterfly?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use both Flickr and Shutterfly for my photos and today while trying to put an album together for my son for father's day I came across a beta web site created by them for members of Shutterfly.

I just got a very preliminary start with it, but I like it and I thought some of you might also. If you want to check out my (very rudimentary) site, take a look here.

I think I'm really going to enjoy it.

http://myphotojournalallthelovesofmylif.site.shutterfly.com/


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, that's really neat. I have used Shutterfly to make a calendar and found it to be super easy. It was a free offer from another site and thanks to the monthly forum photo challenges, I had a great calendar. The quality was excellent - heavy duty paper and spiral bound.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

I use Shutterfly all the time! I have probably hundreds of pics on there, and I've gotten 4 of their photo books. The quality is amazing, and you can fit hundreds of pictures in a very flat book. It doesn't take up a 1/4 of the space of a regular album!

I looked at your photojournal--beautiful!! Are those your grandsons?

Susan


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the photojournal idea! I have used Shutterfly for many years - to print photos, make calendars and for photobooks. They do a good job, and I consider the uploaded photos to be backup for the ones on my computer. 

Recently, however, I have started using Costco for prints. I can upload my photos to Costco's site and pick them up at the local Costco. I have a preference for matte over glossy, and Costco can print matte (even in an hour when you bring them in).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lulubella said:


> I use Shutterfly all the time! I have probably hundreds of pics on there, and I've gotten 4 of their photo books. The quality is amazing, and you can fit hundreds of pictures in a very flat book. It doesn't take up a 1/4 of the space of a regular album!
> 
> I looked at your photojournal--beautiful!! Are those your grandsons?
> 
> Susan


Those *are* my grandsons. I love the presentation on Shutterfly and they have many, many options. I also just created a great book for my son from the photos I took at his birthday party. I'm going to give it to him for father's day. I think he'll love it. Of course I may want to steal it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Geri, that's really neat. I have used Shutterfly to make a calendar and found it to be super easy. It was a free offer from another site and thanks to the monthly forum photo challenges, I had a great calendar. The quality was excellent - heavy duty paper and spiral bound.


Now there's an interesting notion, to have a personalized Hav calendar. Hmmm.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I like using it for sharing albums with people but haven't had a lot of luck with their promotional offers.


----------

